# مرسيدس بانوراما 2011



## طارق حسن محمد (19 مارس 2011)

سيارة مرسيدس

موديل 2011

*النوع الفخم الاسطوري بدون منازع الاول *








لاحضوو كيف يفتح الباب ..






من الامام + الجنب 











من الخلف 











قريباااا بالاسوااق .. 






*والنوع الثاني *


البانورآماا اس 600 سعرهآ بالجفـآلي..







المهم تكلفك السياره لين باآب بيتكـ
860 الف ريأآل سعودي..

طبعآ مواصفااتاها تتمتع هالسياره بقوه ثلاث محركآآت سياآرات عاديه..قوتها اذن 3 محركاات من 12 اسطوآنه وبسعه 7.2 لتر وبقوه 420 حصآن.. يعني طيآرهـ..~مآشالله~



طبعآ تستهلك بنزين كثير بالنسبه لمحركهاا..
ننتقل لحين لميزاتها الترفهيه..
طبعآ مزوده بنظآم الملاحه وبنظآم آنترنت عالمي..
وفيهآ وايرليس ..وبلوتوث....بوصله لمعرفه الطرقات..سستم سوند بقوه 2000 وآط..وفيهاآ كثر بس هذا الي عرفته لين لحين



طبعآ ميزه ضافتهآ شركه مرسيدس على هذه الفئه وعلى هذا الموديل بالذات وبالتحديد هي بمجرد ركوبك السياره وبضغطه زر يقفل الباب ..~يعني بدون مآتمسكه ولاشي لحاله يسكر..~


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (19 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس طارق


----------



## manasekom (20 مارس 2011)

رائعة جدا جدا 
ويكفي انها مرسيدس 

بس اتخيل هاي وواكف على طريق محمد القاسم بالازدحام ( مو خطية )

عذرا اكتب باللهجة العراقية لان صاحب الموضوع يفهم لهجتي 
تحياتي


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (22 مارس 2011)

شكرألمروكم 
اعقب على جواب الاخ(manasekom) طبعآخطية أوموبس خطية بل جريمة بحق العروسة الجميلة 
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## العميد1990 (23 مارس 2011)

ماشاء الله بس السعر كثير اوي


----------



## hamoda mansour (23 مارس 2011)

ما شاء الله شو هالسيارة الحلوهاي 
مشكور أخوي


----------

